# PSD to Vector art in Illustrator or Corel



## MSConcepts (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a program that coverts Photoshop PSD files to Vector art for Illustrator with out going through the trace method?


----------



## Ru1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi, 

Thanks for the info man!
i've the same problem i want to make t-shirts designs, but i use the most of times brushes and in illustrator is difficult for me to get the same effect ( im working with adobe PS ILL for about 10 months so..)
but wich size can i use for t-shirt design a4 or a3 format? or u think something else?
sorry for my english 

thanks

Ruann


----------



## moral (May 17, 2008)

If you have Illustrator CS2 CS3 you can use the Live Trace feature to convert from raster to vector. Just click "live trace" on the bar at the top after opening or dragging and dropping a raster image to Illustrator. It can be a bit unwieldy at times and it takes a little effort to learn but I'm sure there are some online tutorials that can help you out. Another option is vectormagic.com, a really easy-to-use auto tracing program. Unfortunately it's no longer free to use. You can, however, download a bitmap version of the vectorized image for free and then convert that to vector in Illustrator, but that gets a bit complicated...


----------

